# My first three months with a DSLR



## Nordi (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I would like to share with you my first three months with a DSLR camera.
It's a Canon Rebel T2i (EOS 550D).
I'd love to hear your opinion about my work.
Criticism highly desirable.


I hope you like it ...

MARKO * * * * *RADOVANOVIC - Home


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Jan 26, 2014)

You have some very nice shots, especially in your Nature section. My main concern would be: what is the purpose of this site? If it's just to have a platform for your work then it seems fine, but it seems you've put quite a lot of effort into the presentation of the site and you have a contact page; are you considering offering prints or your services on commission? If so I would mention that either by your pictures on on the about/contact pages. I also think a slightly more detailed about section would be nice.


----------



## Nordi (Jan 27, 2014)

theambitiousstranger said:


> You have some very nice shots, especially in your Nature section. My main concern would be: what is the purpose of this site? If it's just to have a platform for your work then it seems fine, but it seems you've put quite a lot of effort into the presentation of the site and you have a contact page; are you considering offering prints or your services on commission? If so I would mention that either by your pictures on on the about/contact pages. I also think a slightly more detailed about section would be nice.




Hello Theambitiousstranger,
At first, I did not think too much. I just work .. 
As time goes on, on the thought comes to me that I could make something out of a hobby.
I have not sold anything, jet. 
I'm still searching for "proof" that my work is good enough for sale.

You are right for the "About" page.
I'll work on that.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Post a few on here for review if you want to know if your work is good. There are some that will not click on links to sites they do not know.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 27, 2014)

seriously people....ease up off the new members.  this seems to be a recurring theme lately. take it down a notch. the Admins made it very clear to give new members 20 posts to get their bearings here without getting thrashed. 
that is all. carry on.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Marco, I like your site, it has a nice homey feeling about it and already has several strong images, which is not bad at all considering you are shooting for just 3 months. Well done. 
I think the easiest thing to improve there is to correct your English grammar a bit. I am not offering my assistance here because English is not my mother tongue and I do not feel confident enough to do it. So guys - any volunteers? It is a 10 minutes work. 
As for the photos, I think the Nature section is quite good, 3 images are keepers in my opinion.
Experiment - not my cup of tea, but I like the rifle shot. 
People - probably the weakest section there, but if it is just 3 months of shooting, there is nothing to critisize. I think this section could be the most exiting for many viewers here on this forum, so I would definitely try and work on it more. The people around you may look mundane to you, but not to those who live in different parts of the world. This section may be quite unique, in my opinion. 
Animals - at first I was not impressed, but when I looked closer I realised there were some really good creative shots that I liked. 
So I guess you have talent and apparently a lot of enthusiasm, so your camera will not be wasted. 
Welcome to the forum, and if you want some detailed C&C just post one or two of your pictures in one of TPF Gallery sections.


----------



## Nordi (Jan 28, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Hi Marco,...... one of TPF Gallery sections.




First thing first. Thanks Sashbar.
 You found all the weak points. Several times I corrected the grammar and  still not good.
You are so right about "people" section. I still can not get into the mode... but I will give my best to improve that.

The first three months are my  indicator in which direction I'll go.
I have to catch the right one.

I have already submitted pictures in a few gallery here. (what is C&C  ? )


----------



## 407370 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Several times I corrected the grammar and  still not good.
> (what is C&C  ? )



When I get home tonight I will have a look at your site and PM the grammar corrections if required. I like to encourage enthusiasm.

C&C is comment and criticism.

CHEERS


----------



## Nordi (Jan 28, 2014)

407370 said:


> > Several times I corrected the grammar and  still not good.
> > (what is C&C  ? )
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks 407370.


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

Nordi said:


> Hello everyone!
> I would like to share with you my first three months with a DSLR camera.
> It's a Canon Rebel T2i (EOS 550D).
> I'd love to hear your opinion about my work.
> ...



Really nice site, you did great especially you only just started. Keep it up!


----------

